# Modern Living (URGENT HELP REQUIRED)



## The Conqueror (Jul 13, 2009)

*Modern Living has made the people of India weak,unhealthy and disease-prone.*

Please help me write a debate on AGAINST in this topic..URGENT...

Thanks in advance


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2009)

Show the  "Walk n Talk" vdo


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 13, 2009)

I have to talk in against the motion for about 10 minutes in school so help me plz..Around 2-3 pages describing how helpful and how healthy and strong has made modern living for indians..


----------



## karnivore (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ Would have loved to help you, but I am myself clueless


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 13, 2009)

No problem, I found some points on yahoo answers and I have prepared my debate speech...Thanks 4 ur help anyways!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 14, 2009)

nintendo Wii!!!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## utsav (Jul 19, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> nintendo Wii!!!



point to be noted


----------

